# INF- Social worker



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

Any of you INF's, preferably INFJ a social worker? I would like to ask a few questions. I've done research and I notice a lot of *sensors* in the field (that have made videos) so hoping I can find someone who can answers me questions :wink:


----------



## Emberrise (Jun 13, 2012)

continuingeducation said:


> Hey Emberrise, You can get all your answers from Mental Health Classes.
> 
> It is a mental health continuing education provider. Search more about it on Google.
> 
> ...


Thank you, but there was nothing on the site but to pay for courses. And I was hoping to speak to someone who doesn't have a bias of trying to get me to take some courses and who understands some MBTI because my questions kinda involve that...


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

PM me - INFJ, retired LCSW in mental health.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

My best friend is a INFP & she also wants to be a social worker.


----------

